# A painting and a drawing of mine! What do you guys think?



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

There beautiful alucard! well done! keep us updated on any of your new work x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: :shock: They're absolutley Fabulous! 8) Well done you, gosh, wish I could draw like that.

As Bolly said, show us more, we like them! :wink:


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

These are just beautiful.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, those are beautiful! I wish I could do that, those are great! Could we see more?


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Sure! Here are a couple more for now. It takes me a while to put others up cuz a lot of my work is really big. Here are a couple that are not horse related

Coy in Pond 










Lion and Flora


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock: You're such a good artist!! Those are wonderful!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: They're amazing. You're very good.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

I second that! x


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, such a talent you behold, you sure are very gifted indeed. I would love to see some more of your paintings. I have been searching for a painting that really grasps my attention to be hung in my dining room.


----------

